# Free Stacking and Focus During Stack



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

After hitting snag after snag in Buck's registration process we are finally expecting to get all of his registration stuff back so we can get this show on the road (no pun intended)!

He is doing great but he still has trouble with the free stack and with having the patience to stand still when he is stacked. He has made many improvements but we just can't seem to get a handle on those two things. 

I have gotten suggestions from a few people but am looking for more. I know that everyone has a different way of training so I am open to any and all suggestions. I know it will take time but he and I will get it.

So any of you who show your dogs in conformation, I would LOVE to hear how y'all taught your dogs how to free stack and be patient in the ring 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I will try and help here... but Piper was always pretty good at this.

I taught her "stand" first... aka going from a sit into a stand position and then would hold food at her mouth and stack her. She sort of figured it out herself that staying still got her food. I would hold the food out a bit so she would just lean forward a bit and that seemed to do the trick. She was... rather natural about it. I would try and train it like any other trick. You could try using "stay" and the like and see if that helps.

Some judges are not super fussy about things, and some are. Some will rip you apart if it's not done "right".

Some dogs just do not like it, and won't stand still - or will go into a sit or what have you. I know plenty of breeders that just couldn't show a dog because they either didn't like stacking or just didn't have a "show personality" (aka didn't like the whole being around dogs all day). I was at a show during the summer where a guys Pekenese (sp) would just drop it's butt while going around the ring and get dragged for a bit... didn't care, wasn't going to walk. The owner was like "yeah sometimes he gets all into a huff about having to walk around the ring...". Like just *bam* dropped it's back legs mid way around the ring because it didn't want to do it.

Sorry I can't be more help. ^_^;;


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

You were actually a great help! That's similar to how I am working with him now. It seems to be working. Everyone has such different ways to do it and I've tried them all and am trying to find a custom technique that will work best with Buck. He doesn't care about the ring at all. Never will, I think. He just wants the food. If food is the reward, he will do what it takes to get it. He is starting to get it. We're going to start some obedience classes in January to get him into a room with a bunch of dogs. It's a small place with great trainers who have lots of show experience. We're working on his CGC too so I think all of this training will help him gain focus. He has your typical hound personality. He's brilliant, but has to have the right motivation. Fortunately, even something that MIGHT be edible is considered worthy. Hahaha.

I am friends with two women who co-own two bitch pups together from Buck's breeder. One is already titled and the younger girl is almost there. They were telling me that most judges won't penalize you for a pup being wiggly. She has even won classes after her pup jumped up to lick the judges face. I'm not too worried about it because he is still young and will eventually grow into himself. He is my first owner/handled dog so he is definitely my guinea pig!


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Most judges don't mind dogs being excited in the ring. Some judges will freak out. Just depends on if they have a stick up their ass or not. I've had judges complain I wasn't "doing it right". I still won. :3

Judges do look at a dogs personality, and so things like wiggle butt all lend towards it. Whippets shouldn't be timid, they should have a friendly personality. Not all judges "care"... i've seen timid whippets (tail between the legs) win... just so much depends on what judge is looking.

I wouldn't worry too much. Just have fun, that's the most important part. The rest should... follow.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I found this helpful! Conformation Stacking


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

KittyKat said:


> Most judges don't mind dogs being excited in the ring. Some judges will freak out. Just depends on if they have a stick up their ass or not. I've had judges complain I wasn't "doing it right". I still won. :3
> 
> Judges do look at a dogs personality, and so things like wiggle butt all lend towards it. Whippets shouldn't be timid, they should have a friendly personality. Not all judges "care"... i've seen timid whippets (tail between the legs) win... just so much depends on what judge is looking.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much. Just have fun, that's the most important part. The rest should... follow.


"Just depends on if they have a stick up their ass or not"... That made me snort... Hahahaha. 

Yea, ultimately, we are only out there to have fun. I may get more serious later but I am looking at Buck as my beginner dog and I don't want it to be a chore to show him. I want it to be something we enjoy... but you have to admit... winning does make it more fun! Hahaha. Thanks. I really appreciate the help


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh you want to see a wiggle butt in the ring? Evidence (Sako's sister, Roma is first, being handled by my breeder, then we go, then it's Sako's aunt!):






This was in the beginning of November, at Nationals LOL. He has since gotten over this phase, thank god! He has never been penalized for it, and every judge I've had has told me they'd rather see them happy than scared! 

Despite that, if the judge isn't right next to him, Sako is ALL business in the ring. I've been very lucky with that.. I put him in a stack, he stays there 99% of the time. 

I taught him essentially the same way KittyKat mentioned. Taught the stand first, then the stand/stay. He always kept his feet where I put them.. not all dogs are like that though. My friends Rottie basically collapses when she moves his feet, and 100+ lbs. of collapsing Rottie isn't fun to deal with! She LOVES stacking Sako for that reason LOL.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

BrownieM said:


> I found this helpful! Conformation Stacking


Just read through that and it the most thorough and clear I have ever read! I have read up on this so much and NONE of them were that easy to grasp. This, along with all of the advice that came through personal experience will help me get Buck quickly on the road!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

MVI_2026.MOV - YouTube

Naughty puppy in the show ring! Mine is the naughty boy in white.


----------

